# This is why we do it!!! Update: The Green Score is in!!!



## Lovetohunt (Oct 9, 2007)

Last night my best friend called and needed help tracking a deer that his 16 year old daughter April shot with a crossbow. She had hit it a little far back and he thought that it may have been gut shot.

We waited about 2 hours and then started following the blood trail. To our suprise it had only traveled about 200 yards and was down near a open field.

You should have seen the look on that childs face when she saw the buck. It was worth a million dollars!!!!! 

My guess is that he will gross close to 150 and net somewhere near the low 140's. What a awesome first buck for a sweet young girl. I am very proud of her!



UPDATE: The buck Green Scored 154 1/8 Gross Net 148 7/8 
April is on the forum and is reading everyones comments. She will be able to post after the account is acitivated but thanks everyone for their kind words and encouragement.


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW, awesome first buck!


----------



## pnome (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW.  That is GON cover material right there.  Congrats!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 9, 2007)

wow what an awsome buck!!!! but i think you are short changing that deer...its going to net more than 140" i promise you..


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 9, 2007)

Great deer!!  Congrats.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah come on!!!  That's what I'm talkin' about!

Way to go young lady!!! Men have hunted YEARS and not taken one like that!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2007)

Pass on congrats to that young lady and that fine dad who taught  her to love the outdoors.

I bet we  have a huntress for life in that youngster.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 9, 2007)

Fantastic!  Congratulations to all involved.  Thanks for helping them!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 9, 2007)

Great buck!! Congratulations to the young lady on taking a fine trophy! Bet someone is going to have a taxidermy bill


----------



## Dub (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG....what a monster.

Congrats to the young lady.  

Cool hat, also.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 9, 2007)

pnome said:


> WOW.  That is GON cover material right there.  Congrats!



I'll second that...


Congrats to all...


----------



## Cane_Creek (Oct 9, 2007)

That's just awesome right there.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, thats awesome.  Great story and photo.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2007)

get this girl registered here so she can tell her story and we can give her congrats first hand.

lovetohunt, thanks for taking the time to go get him, she will appreciate you for life


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep, that one will do...  Congrats to the young lady!!!!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow very nice buck! congrats to the little lady and way too go Lovetohunt on helping find this awsome buck!


----------



## jigman (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats to the young lady!!!! That is a deer of a life time right there WOW!!! Can’t wait to show this to my daughter, I like to here her story also and I don't see many deduction's on that monster either.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 9, 2007)

*wow*

wow                congrat's on a great buck


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats what Many here want 
  Congrats to the Lady on her first of many Monsters

  Man What A Buck !!!!!!!   Wooooo  Hoooooooooo 

  BCW


----------



## Lovetohunt (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'll try to get her signed up tonite.

We took a tape to it last night for some rough measurements. There is a kicker on one of the brow tines that is about 1 1/2 inches long that will be a deduction and a couple of inches difference from side to side on a few of the tines.

It is a awesome buck regardless!!!!!!!!!!! 

The great thing was that her mom, who never hunts, went with them and was sitting in the stand with her. The buck walked under her dad's stand, which was 50 yrds away, and then up to April.

The whole family was there and got to be part of it. Then I got to share in it when we recovered it. My kids (9 & 12) even got to stay up late to see it.

My son got his first one (a doe) when he was 10 and now my daughter who is 9 wants to break his record. She has been practicing with a rifle all year and is ready to go. I would not want her shooting at me. She is a very good shot.

I love to hunt but there is nothing like seeing a child put in the work and then have it pay off for them. It is priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smokey (Oct 9, 2007)

Man, this story keeps getting better.


----------



## bass4fun (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm loving this!!  What a great buck & story!
Congrats, congrats, congrats!!


----------



## D_Happyfeet (Oct 9, 2007)

YOU GO GIRL!!!!    Congrats on a GREAT buck.


----------



## leo (Oct 9, 2007)

*Congrats April*

That's an AWESOME accomplishment 


Lovetohunt, thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 9, 2007)

What an incredible buck... Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW, WOW, WOW! That's an awesome deer and awesome story to go along with it! Big congrats to all!


----------



## Cward (Oct 9, 2007)

I find it required to say, WOW! Congrats to her on a FINE crossbow buck! Boy's yall better step it up now! 
Good for her!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 9, 2007)

Absolutely Fantastic!!! Way to go young Lady.


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 9, 2007)

Heck of a first deer.  Nice Buck!!!


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 9, 2007)

She's ruined, you'll never get her out of the woods now.  It's nice to see someone with a GA cap having a good week.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 9, 2007)

Man that is wonderful, So proud of her, Dad and all involved. Great HUGE deer!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2007)

Great looking buck. Congratulations to your friend's daughter!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 9, 2007)

*Man, that is awesome*

She will remember that for rest of her life.  Beautiful buck.


----------



## Robl1964 (Oct 9, 2007)

I can contribute nothing more than what has already been said, congrats!  What a great deer story... What a great looking buck!


----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 9, 2007)

Great looking deer...great looking hat too!

Red


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 9, 2007)

congrats to the girl on a beautiful buck!  girls that enjoy the outdoors are hard to find these days!  keep up the good work.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on a fantastic deer April!


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 9, 2007)

You go Girl That's the way to do it! You'll have all the young huntin buddies you want now. Congratulations! I'm happy for you and hope you don't rub it in too bad..... nah just kiddin.... I'd rub it in too if I was you!! Good Job!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats a heck of a deer.


----------



## WSB (Oct 9, 2007)

Great first buck, congrats to her!


----------



## LTRRTL (Oct 9, 2007)

Man I would be one proud Papa. She has put some serious pressure on the guys! Congrats.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Oct 9, 2007)

Super deer. Congratulations!!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 9, 2007)

pnome said:


> WOW.  That is GON cover material right there.  Congrats!








WHOA !!!,........What he said !!!


Congrats young lady......That is a bonified PIG !!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats a GREAT buck!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 9, 2007)

Certified BEAST!!!
Congratulations, April!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 9, 2007)

Bout all I can say is congrats on a great buck.  Awesome story too.  That there is what hunting is about, success, family, friends and sharing all of em.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 9, 2007)

my hat is off to ya!!! the smile on that face is the real trophy!!! way to go lil' ma'am and way to go dad for gettin' her out there!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh My


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!!! Congratulations for sure.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Oct 9, 2007)

You go girlWhat a monster!


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 9, 2007)

i just noticed that this buck was taken in rockdale county.  i live in rockdale when i'm not at school.  where at in rockdale?  its become a great big buck county if you can find land!  thats a big IF now adays.
congrats again


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations to the purty young Lady for a sho-nuff fine buck with lots of character!!


----------



## turky93 (Oct 9, 2007)

dang thats a monster.


----------



## Gone Hunting leave a mes (Oct 9, 2007)

hey ya'll! this is april!  i wanted to thank ya'll so much for all of the kind words! i also want to give a special thanks to my dad for letting this BIG buck walk pass him to me allowing me an opportunity to shoot my first buck! of course i don't want to leave out my dads best friend which is like my second father for posting my picture and sharing my story with all of you fellow outdoors man! once again thanks!


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 9, 2007)

o cooll
ill be cutting this one up


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Oct 9, 2007)

What a BEAST!!!!!!!!Great Deer. Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 9, 2007)

Gone Hunting said:


> hey ya'll! this is april!  i wanted to thank ya'll so much for all of the kind words! i also want to give a special thanks to my dad for letting this BIG buck walk pass him to me allowing me an opportunity to shoot my first buck! of course i don't want to leave out my dads best friend which is like my second father for posting my picture and sharing my story with all of you fellow outdoors man! once again thanks!



If we all could only be so lucky to make our first post on a thread about ourselves that is so great.


----------



## TMAC (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice Buck!!  Congrats!!


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 9, 2007)

awesome buck.  and awesome DAD for letting that thing walk. great story. wish the anti's could read it and see just what a hunter is. proud of both parties as well as those involved in the hunt afterward.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 9, 2007)

Gone Hunting said:


> hey ya'll! this is april!  i wanted to thank ya'll so much for all of the kind words! i also want to give a special thanks to my dad for letting this BIG buck walk pass him to me allowing me an opportunity to shoot my first buck! of course i don't want to leave out my dads best friend which is like my second father for posting my picture and sharing my story with all of you fellow outdoors man! once again thanks!



April
Congratulations on an incredible buck..You did a good jobI think it is absolutely awsome that your family was with you ....and also....Hats off to your pop for letting that deer walk to let you have a chance..That is what it is all about right there...you can tell all the guys at school that deer hunt...you could give them some lessons on killing a monster buck..Because you know how to get it done girl!!!   Congrats once again....He is a beauty


----------



## BirdDawg (Oct 9, 2007)

You've done very well grasshopper.............WOW what a buck!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome deer! One that will never be forgotten!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Oct 9, 2007)

April that is an awesome buck! You go girl. It is cool to see other girls getting out there and showing these boys how to do it!  I'm happy for you! I bet you can't wait to show all the guys at school! They are going to be so jealous!!!


----------



## dognducks (Oct 9, 2007)

kinda makes me jealous. Nice deer. Very pretty girl. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 9, 2007)

Man I have been every weekend since opening day, I normally hunt one weekday or so a week in the afternoon, I shoot my bow most everyday, I missed my high schools homecoming to go deer hunting last weekend …..and I still get out done by a girl!!
But in all seriousness that is a deer of a life time congratulations


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 9, 2007)

one word.........HOSS


----------



## D_Happyfeet (Oct 9, 2007)

Gone Hunting said:


> hey ya'll! this is april!  i wanted to thank ya'll so much for all of the kind words! i also want to give a special thanks to my dad for letting this BIG buck walk pass him to me allowing me an opportunity to shoot my first buck! of course i don't want to leave out my dads best friend which is like my second father for posting my picture and sharing my story with all of you fellow outdoors man! once again thanks!



Hey April, be honest now...were you shakin like a leaf when he walked up....and did dad scream like a girl when you got him?


----------



## jason308 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lawd what a buck!!!!!  Congrats to everyone who contributed to the kill and the recovery!!!!!  

Now get out there and get another!!!!


----------



## Lloyd72 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats one heck of a nice deer


----------



## MarkerBuck (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats!! nice deer


----------



## butterbean7008 (Oct 10, 2007)

April, congrats on a great buck.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 10, 2007)

April, congrats on a great buck, Ive been hunting 30+ years and youve outdone me by a long way!!!


----------



## jody7818 (Oct 10, 2007)

That's the buck of a lifetime there.  I can't imagine the adrenaline rush after taking that monster.  Congrats!!


----------



## Derek (Oct 10, 2007)

GOOD LORD!! This is a HOSS!!!  Is she registered yet, I wan to hear the story!!!


----------



## Just BB (Oct 10, 2007)

D_Happyfeet said:


> Hey April, be honest now...were you shakin like a leaf when he walked up....and did dad scream like a girl when you got him?:bounce:



 Now we're picking on poor ol Dad... First of all Great name April, That's my wifes name too. Second, now that you've "Kilt the Beast" you have to guard yourself against future deer camp stories that ol Dad is going to be flingin. You know, young lady that he's already coming up with tall tales about how HEEEEEE let the deer walk by and HEEEEE did all this and that......Don't let the darkside in!  We all know the story so if and when it gets all jumbled you just let us know and we'll re-post it.

Just foolin with ya Dad. You are a fine man Sir in all our books. Some folks never see a buck as big as Aprils and to save it for her was very special. From one Dad to another..well done Sir, well done.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 10, 2007)

D_Happyfeet said:


> Hey April, be honest now...were you shakin like a leaf when he walked up....and did dad scream like a girl when you got him?


I screamed like a girl when I saw him, and I wasn't even there!  

Again April, congrats on a FINE buck!


----------



## erniesp (Oct 10, 2007)

What a monster... Congratulations..


----------



## JasonF (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats!! Do kills with a crossbow qualify you into the P&Y?


----------



## mickyu (Oct 10, 2007)

*April, all the guys want to know...........*

What's your secret? How do you do it? Congrats on a great buck, I've yet to see one that good yet, at least from the stand.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 10, 2007)

Michael Lee said:


> WOW, awesome first buck!



i second and third that.... put her on the gon cover!!!!   awesome, awesome, awesome..


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 10, 2007)

JasonF said:


> Congrats!! Do kills with a crossbow qualify you into the P&Y?



i beleive so but there is a denotation astrik next to the entry to show it as crossbow. any one else know for sure.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 10, 2007)

ok heres a stupid question...i see your from rockdale,but was the buck killed there aswell?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice buck April. My congrats to all involved in taking him!


----------



## whchunter (Oct 10, 2007)

*Nice...super Nice*

Congrats April.......like you say there is nothing like seeing a happy kids face. She should know she is very lucky to have the opportunity to participate in the wonderful world of hunting and have supportive parents. 
Hope she continues to go hunting and brings up her kids to hunt as well. Be safe in Gods great outdoors!


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 10, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> I screamed like a girl when I saw him, and I wasn't even there!



Somebody said you did that quite often D !!!!!


----------



## DDD (Oct 10, 2007)

All I can say is WOWZERS!!!!  What a great animal!

Glad to see we are starting them out right!  I see it all started with the hat, now if everyone will learn from April, you will see big deer as well with your UGA hat on!!!


----------



## Hardwood man (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats April,
I shot a buck in 2005 exactly like that one but the split brow tine was on the left side. I tell you what, they could pass for twins. Mine scored 154 1/8 gross and 149 2/8 net. Now tell me how any deer can get any closer to that. 
Get ready for the attention cause everyone will be wanting to see that big ole joker.


----------



## DaGris (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats a awesome buck!...the only problem I see is that dang hat you're wearing!!!!..........nice buck!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 14, 2007)

That is awesome .... YOU GO GIRL !


----------



## Racor (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats April!

That's a buck you'll remember all your life!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 30, 2007)

C-town in the house.  (Thats Conyers for you folks that arent from there.)

Awesome deer.

Y'all mind saying whereabouts in the county the buck was killed?


----------



## capt stan (Oct 30, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Duck (Oct 30, 2007)

April, would like to say welcome, and congratulations on an outstanding buck. That is bigger than anything we have in my corner of the state. Be sure to post a picture of the mount when ya get it back. Awsome!!!


----------



## Jake63 (Oct 31, 2007)

Way to go young lady!  Thats a beautiful buck there!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats April.


----------



## TommyMac (Dec 5, 2008)

what part of Rockdale did you kill this man? Just curious I hunt off East Fairview Rd near Kelly Town.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 5, 2008)

I cant belive it didnt see this thread already...

Congrats to the young lady!!! I know Paw is proud!!!


----------



## Stumper (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrads to the young lady! that is a awesome buck!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 5, 2008)

What a great looking deer. Congratulations April!
I am proud for you.


----------



## JH300 (Dec 5, 2008)

That is a AWESOME buck , Congratulations on a fine deer !


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 5, 2008)

Has she shot any this year?  It is gonna be hard to top that one!


----------



## kornbread (Dec 10, 2008)

nice buck it needs to be on the cover for sure congrats


----------



## talisman (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice


----------



## TommyMac (Dec 10, 2008)

what part of Rockdale did this monster come from?


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 10, 2008)

Outstanding!  Congratulations on a fine buck.

My daughter is 5 and I'm hoping that she will want to hunt as well.


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 10, 2008)

Super buck! Congrats!


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 10, 2008)

*You go Girl !!*


----------



## GatorCason (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats on the GREAT BUCK! Looks like one dawg can get it done.


----------



## tinker141 (Dec 13, 2008)

April you are truly blessed with a deer like that and a Father that loves you enough to spend time with you . Congradulations to you and your Father .


----------



## Stalker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks alot like the one we shot in Rockdale this year, split brow tine and all.  Gross 153 5/8


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats a STUD there April!! Congrats on an AWESOME 1st buck!!! Thats gunna be hard to top. I thought I got my big buck early in my hunting life and you got yours earlier than me! Its gunna be a while before you get to top that 1! Way to go and good luck in the future!!!


----------



## phillipv (Dec 17, 2008)

Great deer!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kickers (Dec 17, 2008)

Awsome Buck..
Congratulation


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 18, 2008)

I know im a little late but very nice buck. Im impressed! Very pretty girl too.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 18, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

